# 2nd period after failed ICSI delayed



## bambinoplease (Nov 23, 2009)

Hello, I was wondering if anyone has had such a delayed period, 2nd period after failed ICSI. I am now on day 52, feeling very irritated & as though she is on her way any minute but still nothing. This was my 3rd cycle & on Flare protocol, wonder if that makes a difference. Strange as in the cycle it showed up before Test date.

Any advice, appreciated. Xx


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

The same has just happened to me, I didn't even get to ET this tx so missed out on the pesseries, but still delayed.

But I also tried OPK's and ov didn't happen when it should, but I didn't carry on checking after D15 I just thought maybe I wouldn't ov after having a number of eggs collected the month before.

Af arrived on sunday... I even dared to test on Sat as I have never been this late! 

Sorry it is being a pain for u too. Xx


----------



## bambinoplease (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks, I'm sure she will show soon. I have also thought about testing but know I'd be wasting my time, we wouldn't be that lucky! X


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

It does happen tho, It would be nice if u were one of the lucky ones. Xx


----------

